
What I learned after working at Facebook for almost two years - fazlerocks
https://hashnode.com/post/what-have-you-learned-after-working-at-facebook-for-almost-two-years-have-you-grown-as-a-developer-and-what-are-some-of-the-key-takeaways-cj7q3gkjx019xkhwujchsrtho/answer/cj7rulcbr023dm0wu08cv4x7f
======
fazlerocks
@HN: Just trying to understand why this post didn't make it to the global
feed? It has accumulated decent upvotes. It's not present on the 2nd page and
3rd page as well.

~~~
grzm
From the FAQ
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)):

> _How are stories ranked?_

> _The basic algorithm divides points by a power of the time since a story was
> submitted. Comments in comment threads are ranked the same way._

> _Other factors affecting rank include user flags, anti-abuse software,
> software which downweights overheated discussions, and moderator
> intervention._

12 points is really not all that many (fewer than any of those on the front
page, anyway—Edit to add: I stand corrected: there's one with 10). I don't
know why it's not on the next couple of pages. For the best possible
explanation you can reach out to the mods via the Contact link in the footer.

~~~
fazlerocks
I can understand that sometimes 12 upvotes aren't sufficient to appear on the
homepage. But what about 2nd and 3rd page? 12 isn't insufficient for 2nd and
3rd page. :/

